# Tips for DIY surround sound



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Hey guys I'm very inexperienced when it comes to surround sound. I've only ever bought a box set from Best Buy. 
I am currently working on finishing up our bonus room upstairs. Half will consist of a room for us to have a big tv and hopefully a nice surround sound. It's not a dedicated "theater." 
I'm very skilled in wood working and build custom cabinets for a living. So I want to build my own surround sound if it's feasible. 
I'm honestly not sure where to start. I've been searching DIY HT but I'm not sure what I'm really looking for. 
Can it be as simple as 5 of the Dayton full range 8" P220-8 drivers and a separate sub? I also saw some builds for The Stentorian and wow ha. Opposite of simple I know. But looked awesome. 
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Take a look on diysoundgroup, they have some awesome speakers sets to get some ideas from.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

depending on the budget, GR Research has a lot of DIY kits available.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Ok. I'll look at both. I mainly need the drivers. I'll be building the cabinets into the walls and entertainment center.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

what`s the plan for processor/receiver/amps? how big is the room, what shape?


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Roughly 16' x 16' room. No clue on receiver. I know nothing about home audio.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I suggest onkio for the receiver/processor, rock solid units with good clean power and loads of the right features. no need to go active or have separate amps, but if you spend $600 on a receiver..don't be surprised.

stereo integrities ht18 is the most subwoofer you can get and will be more than enough for that size room. it requires a pretty sizable cabinet so if that's too much for you, the Dayton dvc series 15 or 12 is a solid performer.

parts-express has budget oriented kits that just come with drivers and parts to build the crossover, so your left building the cabinets which it sounds like you've got a good handle on.

One suggestion, get the biggest center channel you can fit in the space and budget. movies are so mixed to this one speaker that often you run out of headroom quickly using smallish units. This is why most have two midbass/midrange drivers while the rest of the speakers may only have one.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

In regards to onkyo... I have two of their integra pieces the htc9.8 and htc80.3 

Both have failed on me, the 9.8 under warranty while the 80.3 was a few months out of its 3yr warranty. Both units had the same issue, hdmi failure.... Onkyo/integra is fully aware of the issue and replaced my 80.3 with a B stock piece and gave me a 2yr warranty

I am happy with their products, it was the best pre/pro (no built in amp) that I could find in my budget. Not sure if I will buy another one of their products due to being 0 for 2

I would determine your budget for a receiver and see what that gives you, will it be a 5.1 system or a 12.2 system... Or somewhere in between??


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Here's some more info. I'm wanting a big ole tv. Probably 70-75". And the entertainment center will be build I to the wall. Nothing sticking out I to the room. So center channel can be big as needed. 
Total budget on receiver and drivers I would say $1500 but not set if needs to be more.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

And the same with the sub. I can build the enclosure I to the wall if needed. So space isn't a big deal.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`d stay clear of Onkio Harman Kardon and Yamaha. i`ve seen all of them failing HDMI in each and every model in the last 6 years. they use the same supplier cheapest chip possible. 
I`d rather get couple years old Top of the line Denon or Pioneer receiver..


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

denon is a very solid option as well, just usually out of budget for a first time ht build. going used will make it well within budget.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Lycancatt said:


> denon is a very solid option as well, just usually out of budget for a first time ht build. going used will make it well within budget.


Especially if he doesn`t need such things as 4K and every 3D nonsense support nobody use anyway.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

pjc said:


> Here's some more info. I'm wanting a big ole tv. Probably 70-75". And the entertainment center will be build I to the wall. Nothing sticking out I to the room. So center channel can be big as needed.
> Total budget on receiver and drivers I would say $1500 but not set if needs to be more.


Non projection POS hopefully.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I love my Marantz 5008


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I haven't been tv shopping yet. But it won't be anything crazy as far as 3d or curved. I'll watch movies on it or the kids will stream Amazon Prime. So I don't require the highest end and newest features. 
I'll look at the suggested sites tomorrow and see if some ideas catch my attention.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Check out accessories for less, they sell factory refurbished gear with deep discounts.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

At a local Best Buy Magnolia, I was looking for a receiver for my brother in law. I found a Pioneer Elite VSX-80 on sale for $399 which is normally $699. I thought is was a good deal and I bought it for him. He has not hooked it up yet, but I think it's pretty nice.


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

i built a set of these for my dad a few years ago
Flex Your PCD Mettle: - Page 54
they are hard to beat for the money.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> I`d stay clear of Onkio Harman Kardon and Yamaha. i`ve seen all of them failing HDMI in each and every model in the last 6 years. they use the same supplier cheapest chip possible.
> I`d rather get couple years old Top of the line Denon or Pioneer receiver..


Ya my parents have a Yamaha and one HDMI has failed. Didn't take much for it to fail either. Luckily it was just a simple swap in there case to a different HDMI input.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

So for the case of non-surround 2-ch music... What about this little guy?
Turtle Beach DSS2 Dolby Digital Surround Processor
I wonder if this little goodie will do anything similar that the MS-8 does via Logic 7?


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Overnight Sensation:

Overnight Sensation MTM Kit


----------

